# V8Q coolant temp. sensor - Black vs. White



## FoxSt (Jan 22, 2006)

In getting my new to me V8 quattro to pass emissions, I bought the only coolant temp. sensor I could find, it was white. The one I took off the car was black. Everywhere I looked to order this part mentioned to confirm that mine was white.
At 6:00 am, out in the cold, I changed the sensors, all the while crossing my fingers that it would be the answer. It was and not only did I pass emissions, I picked up a few MPG's. Woot!
Is there a difference between the two sensors? Since I've passed and the car is running better then ever, I don't really think I need to hunt down a black one but if I need to, I will. Any advice?

Pic of the fleet for views -


----------



## ilomax (Feb 28, 2007)

Updated Version of the sensor.


----------

